# Garage Floor Tiles Prep



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

So having looked at the options I think I'm defo going to go for the Ecotile floor tiles once I can get the purchase order signed off by HQ 

in the meantime, with just bare concrete there is a never-ending amount of dust and I was thinking about just using a concrete sealer like this...

Bostik Concrete Sealer

any other recommendations or just even using standard garage floor paint? There are a couple of areas that need patching which I assume some repair cement would be fine for?


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I just painted mine first and filled any cracks etc with ready mix concrete.


----------



## simc40 (Mar 14, 2019)

Breezy said:


> So having looked at the options I think I'm defo going to go for the Ecotile floor tiles once I can get the purchase order signed off by HQ
> 
> in the meantime, with just bare concrete there is a never-ending amount of dust and I was thinking about just using a concrete sealer like this...
> 
> ...


I've used it on my garage floor, I didn't want to go through the hassle of painting it. It's like a milky liquid that's really easy to use, I used a brush for round the edges and a roller for the rest. Get one of those cheap 15l paint scuttles and you're good to go. if I remember rightly you can walk on it after about two hours as well.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

if youre handy enough, you could lay a very fine level of self levelling compound (screed). You could also 'prime' the surface first with some latex which will ensure a decent bond. Double bonus of a nice level floor and no dust


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

straight6hatch said:


> if youre handy enough, you could lay a very fine level of self levelling compound (screed). You could also 'prime' the surface first with some latex which will ensure a decent bond. Double bonus of a nice level floor and no dust


I did consider this and the self leveling expoxy screed but the floor isn't that bad and the self levelling screed will still work out expensive for just having pvc floor tiles on top


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

simc40 said:


> I've used it on my garage floor, I didn't want to go through the hassle of painting it. It's like a milky liquid that's really easy to use, I used a brush for round the edges and a roller for the rest. Get one of those cheap 15l paint scuttles and you're good to go. if I remember rightly you can walk on it after about two hours as well.


Perfect sounds like this is the best solution, tbh with the concrete floor nice and clean it's not that bad it's just the dust!


----------

